# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Φύτεμα κεχρι

## terios

παιδια εχει φυτέψει ποτε κανένας κεχρί ωστε να γίνουν και να εχει τζαμπια κεχριού για τα πουλιά του?Εγω φύτεψα λιγο για δοκιμή και οτι γίνει. Εχω φυτεψει και πολλους ηλιοσπορους μιας και τους τρωνε πολυ τα παπαγαλοειδη μου!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Κεχρί χμμμμ δεν το σκέφτηκα καν..... 
Ηλιόσπορους φύτεψα και εγώ κάπου 20 σπόρους σε διαφορετικά σημεία και διαφορετικά χώματα να δω διαφορές σε ανάπτυξη κλπ !!!!*  ::

----------


## terios

τι 20 μονο... εδω μιλάμε για πολυ πράγμα απο ηλιόσπορο! Γινετε εύκολα απλα κάνει μεγάλη ριζα ενημερωτικά ! φυτευω και καλαμποκια οπου τα κόβω μετα και τα βαζω στην κατάψυξη και τα βγάζω σιγα σιγα και τα δίνω!

----------


## karakonstantakis

> τι 20 μονο... εδω μιλάμε για πολυ πράγμα απο ηλιόσπορο! Γινετε εύκολα απλα κάνει μεγάλη ριζα ενημερωτικά ! φυτευω και καλαμποκια οπου τα κόβω μετα και τα βαζω στην κατάψυξη και τα βγάζω σιγα σιγα και τα δίνω!


*Αν είχα κανένα στρέμμα χωράφι εδώ κοντά μου....θα φύτευα τα πάντα και σε ποσότητες.... χαχαχαχαχαχα 
*

----------


## terios

> *Αν είχα κανένα στρέμμα χωράφι εδώ κοντά μου....θα φύτευα τα πάντα και σε ποσότητες.... χαχαχαχαχαχα 
> *



σιγουρο αυτο... εγω εχω αρκετά στρέμματα διαθέσιμα

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ αν εχεις χωρο ,πολυ θα ηθελα να δοκιμασεις κινοα ! οτι πρεπει και για ζεμπρακια και παπαγαλους

----------


## kaveiros

Όσες φορές ρώτησα ντόπιους εδώ στην περιοχή μου που ασχολούνται με αγροτικά/κηπευτικά κτλ, μου έχουν πει ότι κεχρί βγαίνει στην Ελλάδα σαν φυτό κανονικά αλλά όταν τους δείχνω το τσαμπί μου λένε ότι αυτό που έχουν δει αυτοί σαν κεχρί δεν είναι ίδιο...Αν μπορεί να μας διαφωτίσει κάποιος...με ενδιαφέρει κι εμένα έχω χώρο στον κήπο να βάλω.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δημητρη κινοα θα βρω στα βιολογικα?

κεχρι ειχα δωκιμασει,αλλα επιδη εριξα μια χουφτα σπορους βγηκαν και ξεραθηκαν μολις εφτασαν τους 20 ποντους...θελω να ξαναδωκιμασω...

ανδρεα οι αγροτες ενοουν αυτο: 


εμεις αυτο: 


βεβαια δεν ξερω ακομα και αν το πετυχουμε πως θα το γλυτωσουμε απ τα σπουργιτια...

----------


## terios

> ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ αν εχεις χωρο ,πολυ θα ηθελα να δοκιμασεις κινοα ! οτι πρεπει και για ζεμπρακια και παπαγαλους


αν βρω σπόρο θα δοκιμάσω

----------


## terios

> δημητρη κινοα θα βρω στα βιολογικα?
> 
> κεχρι ειχα δωκιμασει,αλλα επιδη εριξα μια χουφτα σπορους βγηκαν και ξεραθηκαν μολις εφτασαν τους 20 ποντους...θελω να ξαναδωκιμασω...
> 
> ανδρεα οι αγροτες ενοουν αυτο: 
> 
> 
> εμεις αυτο:




εγω φυτεψα και απο τα δυο ειδη κεχριου

----------


## jk21

αυτο ειναι το κεχρι που ενοουν οι αγροτες l,οπως μπορουμε να δουμε και στον καταλογο του υπουργειου γεωργιας .νομιζω ειναι το γνωστο panicum 

Panicum miliaceum L

http://www.minagric.gr/greek/agro_po...s/Yield_GR.pdf







εκτος αν καλλιεργουν ενα αλλος ειδος που ειναι περισσοτερο γνωστο οχι σαν κεχρι αλλα σαν σοργο και ειναι και αυτο ειδος millet

    το οποιο συνηθως βρισκουμε στα βιολογικα ως millet 





οπως και την κινοα  (μονο στα καταστηματα βιολογικων καλως  ή κακως ... )  που ειναι κατα πολυ ανωτερη θρεπτικα

----------


## mitsman

μιλετ- τσαμπι κεχρι ειχε φυτεψει ενας φιλος μου πανω απο 200 φυτα!!!!!

----------

